# Primarchs VS X-men



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I was wondering who would win in a fight between all of the Primarchs:victory: (including the missing ones, Chuck noriss and Carl) and 20 X-men:alcoholic:?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Primarchs hands down  X-men are epic fail!

EG. Cyclops; lets fire some red shite from my eyes which wouldnt even penetrate power armour!

Wolverine is essentially a man with a metal skeleton with claws... the biggest failure of a comic book character ever!


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

no-one because the Galactus will kill them all:grin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

depends, which xmen? saying 20 xmen doesnt help, because are you talking just the good guys? or apocalypse Mr sinister and the rest of the big bad asses?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Usually, I don't get involved with these things unless there's some maths to back it up (like 40k v Star Wars), but I'm gonna have to plump for Primarchs. The X-Men wight be like SM special characters I reckon, Mephiston and Calgar and such, but Primarchs would be better i reckon.

:no I don't have anything to back that up just opinion based on vast knowlege and the ability to cast fireballs cyclops:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Okay it would go as follows:

Ferrus Manus would beat the tar out of Cyclops in a second

Angron would slice Wolverine to bits

Rogue would get pwned by Corax

And if there was a psychic battle with Magnus the Red and Xavier, the result would be a braindead Mr. Xin a wheel chair with feces stained pants

Need i say more?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

grimskul, you cant say that. because who says that rogue wolverine and cyclops would be the x-men there. for you know it could be apocalypse, who is immortal, can change his size to whatever he wants and would just grow bigger then a warlord titan and just step on the primarchs one by one.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Grimskul25 said:


> Okay it would go as follows:
> 
> Ferrus Manus would beat the tar out of Cyclops in a second
> 
> ...


not at all :laugh:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, how's about someone actually goes out and picks the 20 X Men they think would equal the Primarchs.

I have to put a vote in for Juggernaut vs Angron! That's a fight I'd like to see.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

The Primarchs are basically living demigods. Marvel enemies like Apocalypse and Gladiator are on a similar level IMO. Your average member of the X-Men wouldn't stand a chance.

OTOH the Emperor would be like Galactus or Phoenix.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Rogue is pretty high up there too, lets face it, rogue = the ultimate weapon if she can touch you


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

How can Rogue steal the power from a chain fist?


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it would be a feat if even one primarch was killed. They are simply on another level from the mutants.

Though I do love the mental image of all 20 primarchs, including the Daemon Princes, going on the warpath.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah hell, I'll take the bait since nobody else wants to defend the poor X-men (not surprisingly considering the board we’re on – hell, on a Marvel board I’d probably end up defending 40K) :biggrin: 

Since the members of X-Men team changes up so much (depending on year, artists, world, time line, etc.), I'm going to assume that you mean any characters from the Marvel universe (since the good guys and bad guys were known to cooperate occasionally anyway).

So, my team is divided into two strike forces:

Strike Force A - Mission Distraction:
Team 1:
--Apocalypse
Team 2:
--Juggernaut
Team 3:
--Kuan-Yin Xorn
Team 4:
--Colossus 
--Bishop
Team 5:
--Wolverine
--Storm (while consciously manifesting the body of Eternity)
Team 6:
--Husk
--Cyclops 
Team 7:
--Proteus (from the later books)
--Magneto
--Joseph 
--Scarlet Witch (from the later books)
--Onslaught (from an Alternate earth timeline)

Strike Force B: Mission - Annihilation:
--Gateway
--Cable (at the height of his power)
--Phoenix
--Namor (with possession of the Infinity Gem)
--Psylocke (post resurrection)
--Professor X (with Cerebra in tow)

The basic idea is the various teams of Strike Force A take to the battlefield in a directly confrontational manner. Teams 1-3 attack in a direct manner just smashing anything in their way. Team 4 picks a flank and neutralizes it to the best of their abilities, fighting primarily a defensive battle. Team 5 does the same on the other flank. Team 6 guards the rear and forms a box around Team 7. Team 7 is the hitter team. Magneto and Joseph run completely defensive ensuring that Proteus isn’t subjected to metallic damage. Scarlet Witch alters probability in the area so nobody gets any good shots anyway and Proteus simply neutralizes any opponents that come within range and kills them (with Onslaught as general backup and troubleshooting incase of problems). 

Meanwhile elsewhere ( :grin: ) Team B uses Gateway’s time warp abilities to travel into the distant future, where Professor X uses Cerebra to locate the Emperor’s parents as babies. They then take them back in time to a period before the advent of language and foster them with some wandering human precursor species.

No emperor, no primarches. Fin.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pfft*, I can beat the primarchs with 3 X-men, and without cheeting, and without useing pheonix. (admitedly, one or two of mine would probably die from over exertion, but hell its the f**king X-men, no one batts an eye) 

whered I put that dammed encyclopedia...

Prof-X distracts Magus, I will consede that he is likely not as strong as magus in destructive power, but with the added bonus of telekenesis, he can at least distract him preventing him from brain frying,

Woulverine, Who useing his insane regeneration more to suprise the primarchs than to win, delaying them so that,

Magneto, who uses his powers to the maximum, to lift all the primarchs into the air by their armor, and implode said armor killing them all. 

X-men for the win.

Now, if I can use any marvel char I want, I would win with only one. Doop, a little known side charictor from X-factor (I think...). In the marval encyclopedia  worthless lost pice of shit! he is listed as having a "7" in every catagory. meaning he is faster than light, omnicient, able to lift weight in exes of 1,000,000,000 tones, and do many other stupidly pwoerfull things.


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

The Primarches no question!

With the exception of wolverine Xmen are pretty gay.

Maverick: 'Im Maverick and im going to hurt you by throwing flaming playing cards at you.'
Rogal Dorn: 'Er ok...can you just stand still a minute while I smash your face in with my Power Fist and the strength of 100 men?'


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

HEY! What's this cheating talk? ? :biggrin:

Nearly all of those characters have been part of the X-Men team at some point, those that weren't have either worked actively with the X-Men at some point, or would under the right circumstances.

And the only one that there is even a little issue with is Onslaught, but snatching him from an Alternate time line is easily in keeping with the Marvel universe plot lines. And Namor (though never associated with X-Men) did associate with Magneto from time to time.

I see no cheating anywhere. Hell, if I really wanted to push it I'd have picked that U of T vet student that became Captain Universe and temporarily joined the X-Men to stop Roger Fieldston.

Oh, and Droop is listed as Int 5, Str 5, Speed 3, Durability 6, Energy Projection 4 and Fighting Skills 3 here


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

Iron man would own all though, with his metal suit of (in)justice!!! lmao!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

This is truly sad that none of you have even the slightest idea what would happen. It is pretty obvious that both sides would lose. Here is how it would play out:

1) The two sides would square off.
2) Colossus and Wolverine would do their fastball special.
3) Wolverine would give some elaborate twenty minute speech about how much of a badass he is and how he is going to destroy whoever he hits, all in one panel while still in mid-air.
4) The laws of physics will finally have enough of this trend in comics and say 'fuck it', giving up and causing a massive tear between the Materium and Immaterium to appear.
5) Legions upon legions of daemons and warp creatures will pour out in a beautifully drawn full page spread.
6) The primarchs and x-men will die heroically as they slaughter untold numbers of daemons, being dragged down by the endless tide of nightmarish beasts.
7) The tear will grow until it has consumed almost the entire Marvel multiverse.
8) Stan Lee and Jack Kirby will appear, unleashing their cosmic powers in one final attempt to save the Ultimate Marvel universe, the only Marvel series since the 70s who's continuum had even remote chance of being understandable.
9) The endless hordes will finally slay these two comic book legends, destroying Marvel once and for all.
10) The tear will extend into the DC universe, destroying everyone and everything in it. Except, of course, for the Goddamn Batman as he is simply too badass. No one will care about the loss of the rest of DC.
11) Image Comics will take over as the leading comic book company.

THAT is how it would happen.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

rogue can't do shit if they had their armour on, shed probably get rapped. The only mutants that could do anything would probably be Magneto, the Juggernaught, and perhaps cyclops, assuming his eyes are AP1 or AP2. lol. However, Magneto will lose his fighting ability if they take off their armour


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

But power/artificer armour isnt magnetik so magneto could do **** all!


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hardly matters, most of the stuff that Magento uses his power on isn't magentic. Hasn't stopped his powers before, don't see why it would now.

And I don't even know if your statement is true. I've never heard if the armor is magnetic or not. Don't know if it's come up in a book somewhere, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I will have to say, X-Men. Here is comes....X uses cerebro to kill them all by concentrating.

Alternatively the goon in the comic who suped up Magnet's powers could super ppower X's power. He makes all the Primarchs hold hands, and here it comes...Nightcrawler teleports into space, they all die. If we step away from the X-Men we have Galactus and Apocolyse would could betat them. I bet Silver Surver could also do well. Storm may well be able to make a huge warpstorm. If we go even further away we have Hulk who could smash a primarch into dust probably. And Iron Man probably has enough tech to at least do something to them. Ohh and if we go as far away as possible Superman might do well.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I would love to see afight between angron and Dorn and wolverine and the hulk.


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay being an avid comic book reader for years, while I would like to say that the Primarchs would win. Simple fact is very few writers push the X-characters to their limits. That being said, I can say with certainty that any X-man whose power is based on physical strength, agility, or stamina, would fall 1st(even Wolverine). Now I'm a big fan fan of 40k, too. While granted I don't know a whole lot about the Primarchs, according to a lot of the fluff they'd defiantly need their weapons, except maybe Magnus. 
The most difficult X-folks to deal with? Phoenix(assuming she's alive currently)destroys galaxys...alone!!!, a pissed off Cyclops can dish out an obscene amount of power, Scarlet Witch(technically not an X man, but still a mutant, and Magneto WOULD recruit his baby girl) yeah, she can simply will the Primarchs out of existence. Then you got Magneto(assuming the fight is on ANY planet..Magneto could be unstoppable, Iceman, believe it or not, would prove difficult also(iI don't think even the Primarchs could function with every body fluid they have, frozen.
But, as I said before, this would the X-folks extremely pissed off, and there are not a lot of writers that have explored just how powerful they can be.
Anyhow, after all the casualties are counted, and the dust is settled, only the Scarlet Witch and Phoenix would be standing(hell, those 2 would pimp the Emperor). Primarchs would either get willed out of existence or eaten by the Phoenix...endgame.

On another note...I am such a comic nerd sometimes.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

The sad part of this, other then everyone completely ignoring my previous hilarious statement, is that while WH40k at least attempts to make things seem realistic, Marvel Comics does not. I remember in the World War Hulk series, Hulk and the Sentinel are going at it. There is this huge explosion and one character remarks that the Sentinel just released the power of ten suns, or something like that. In the middle of New York. And the planet survived. Hell, everyone within a mile survived.

Now, just to give you an idea of how idiotic that is, our sun is basically a massive fusion reactor hundred (if not thousands, not sure) times larger then this planet. It burns for millions (or billions, again not sure) years and produces unimaginable (by me at least) amounts of energy. All life on earth is dependent and fueled by it. When a star explodes, it can actually break planets apart. So 'releasing the power of ten suns' in the middle of New York would have destroyed the planet and probably fucked our entire solar system up.

Comic books change the very laws of physics any time it suits them. 40k, by contrast, at least attempts to keep things semi-plausible. I mean, there is a lot of ridiculous stuff in 40k (mono molecular ninja-star guns, hand grenades that created miniature holes in space/time/reality, guns that break molecular bonds, and so on), but everything has limits. Sure, they have legends about how badass the primarchs (Russ knocking out a titan!) but they are legends. Who knows how distorted they are?

To break it down, the primarchs would lose. Why? They are certainly more badass then any of those whiny, bitchy, angst-ridden, inept crusaders for equality (also known as the X-men). However, they couldn't win simply because the writers for the X-men would keep changing the damn rules everytime they fucking pleased. It would be like playing the ultimate munchkin power-gamer ass-hat. Primarchs beat the hell out of every last x-men, bashing them to bloody pulps? They all develop secondary mutations and become mini-gods for the rest of the comic. Or some random reality warper undoes everything. Or it was all a god-damned dream. Doesn't matter what said awesomeness the primachs pull off, they can't win simply because the 40k writers (despite making significant changes to the fluff over the years) don't make (constant) use of Deus Ex Machina. Marvel uses one (at least) every story arc.

Sorry 40k-ers. X-men win. They can kill gods and destroy universes, but despite having the most powerful telepath in the world, they are still hated by the general public and generally ineffective (and inept) as civil-rights activists.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

By your reasoning.. the primarchs would easily win actually..
They Teleport into the Marcel Comics room and kill all the writers, making the dreaded X-men lose all their Deus Ex Machina Powerz and stuff, turning them into a bunch of whiny 2nd rate mutants that are purged with holy prometheum.
Heck, Marvel would be considered heretical in 40K universe for promoting the virtues of mutants.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> By your reasoning.. the primarchs would easily win actually..
> They Teleport into the Marcel Comics room and kill all the writers, making the dreaded X-men lose all their Deus Ex Machina Powerz and stuff, turning them into a bunch of whiny 2nd rate mutants that are purged with holy prometheum.
> Heck, Marvel would be considered heretical in 40K universe for promoting the virtues of mutants.


Very true, but I understand the Primarchs vs. the X-men. Not the Primarchs vs. the X-men's writers. 

Oh, I especially love the "bunch of whiny 2nd rate mutants that are purged with holy prometheum" part. :laugh: I am a devoted Chaos player, and I love that quote. :laugh:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm.. maybe you are just aching to be redeemed? I have a nice blessed bolter with plenty of ammo to give you justice after your confession if you wish.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> grimskul, you cant say that. because who says that rogue wolverine and cyclops would be the x-men there. for you know it could be apocalypse, who is immortal, can change his size to whatever he wants and would just grow bigger then a warlord titan and just step on the primarchs one by one.


But Russ chainsworded the head off of a warlord Titan so just give him a relic blade:grin:
Also, I think even apocalypse will be hurt by a vortex grenade or Magnus could teleport him into the warp and then slaanesh can use him for an imortal sex toy


----------



## ICatoSicarius235 (Jan 18, 2021)

CamTheApostle said:


> This is truly sad that none of you have even the slightest idea what would happen. It is pretty obvious that both sides would lose. Here is how it would play out:
> 
> 1) The two sides would square off.
> 2) Colossus and Wolverine would do their fastball special.
> ...


----------

